# Canada Immigration



## farheen19859 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi,

I am a dentist and looking for Canada Immigration. I have following questions. Can any one give me the ans.

Q1. How much should i score in IELTS with 6+ years of clinical experience and 32 years of Age and also my husband is a software engineer but he wants me to be primary.

Q2. Should i initiate the visa procedure through an immigration agent or should i do it my self...?


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

As for Q2, you can do it yourself but you may use professional to submit the application for you.

A good agent and/or lawyer might be useful in edge cases but bear in mind that it might be costly.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You must keep in mind that you will not be allowed to practice as a dentist here. You will be required to qualify as a dentist in Canada and, since the Indian education system is not up to Canadian standards, that might require that you go back to undergrad and do some courses to bring yourself up to Canadian standards before you can go to dental school here.


----------



## farheen19859 (Aug 25, 2017)

thanks a lot. i m planning to take the IELTS so want to just make sure if i actually fulfill the criteria to apply for the visa.


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Take a look at the Canadian immigration website and check your estimated CRS score. (Google CSR tool)

If you get an estimated CSR score that is above 435 then you struck gold mate 

Good luck!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Why does your husband wants you to be the primary applicant?


----------



## farheen19859 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Diamond,

Thanks for your suggestion i went through the CSR tool and got 347. can u please suggest me should i apply for it or not..? My hubby could not score in IELTS and that is why i am planing for being the primary.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

farheen19859 said:


> Hi Diamond,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion i went through the CSR tool and got 347. can u please suggest me should i apply for it or not..? My hubby could not score in IELTS and that is why i am planing for being the primary.


347 is about 110 points shy of being anywhere near close enough to getting an ITA.

You would need to get a valid, qualifying job offer _or_ a Provincial Nomination (PNP) if you are to have any hope of receiving an ITA.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Please let your hubby start working very very hard on improving his English, as he will have major difficulties finding a decent job here, if he can't even pass IELTS.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi, I am asking this question on behalf of my brother in law. His wife does not have a birth certificate. For Canada immigration, what other document is acceptable for partner date of birth. Anyone can please help me answer this query.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Hi, I am asking this question on behalf of my brother in law. His wife does not have a birth certificate. For Canada immigration, what other document is acceptable for partner date of birth. Anyone can please help me answer this query.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why not just apply for a birth certificate?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

colchar said:


> Why not just apply for a birth certificate?




It is difficult since it was 35 years ago and that too in another state and city. They may not have records for so long. But anyways thanks for the suggestion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

